# LiteSpeed Web Server license



## BuyCPanel-Kevin (May 5, 2014)

Dear LiteSpeed Web Server user,

We have become aware of an issue with LiteSpeed Web Server version 4.2.9. The issue causes the running LiteSpeed process to not be updated with the new license expiration date after the license's invoice has been paid. Users affected by this issue may have received an email notifying them that they only have three days left on their current license. If unaddressed, this issue may cause a server to believe it's license has expired (after the 8th) even though the invoice has been paid.

This issue can be addressed in one of two ways.


Restart LiteSpeed Web Server: /usr/local/lsws/bin/lswsctrl restart (Or through a control panel plugin or the WebAdmin console.) Restarting will start a new process with the updated information.

Upgrade to LiteSpeed Web Server version 4.2.10, released today: /usr/local/lsws/admin/misc/lsup.sh -f -v 4.2.10

If you have already restarted since paying your May invoice, you have already addressed this issue for the month.

We recommend that all 4.2.9 users upgrade to 4.2.10 soon so that they will not face this issue next month.

Thank you!


----------

